# Jay Turser



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone have one of these guitars?

i got mine (a JT-200) around 2004-5, i can't remember...but i like it...some people think the pickups should be changed, i haven't decided...i'm picking up a used Gibson pickup to try...but may call and cancel...i haven't decided what to do just yet...mostly b/c i can't find any info on what the stock pickups are...

has anyone else got love for these guitars? 

i think mine looks great, feels great...no where near as heavy as an actual LP...but it sounds good...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Their quality control is a bit hit and miss but that's to be expected in that price range. They have really good warranty service so that makes up for a lot of the quality control issues.

They sell Tursers at one of the places where I teach so a lot of my students have them. I came really close to buying one of the Les Paul copies last year but a friend beat me to it. The store brought in another one but it wasn't anywhere near as nice. 

Overall they're really good value for the money.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There are a lot of used ones around...eveywhere. I wish people would stop buying these PacRim guitars new so that the used supply would not keep increasing


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> There are a lot of used ones around...eveywhere. I wish people would stop buying these PacRim guitars new so that the used supply would not keep increasing


why? i don't get it


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Their quality control is a bit hit and miss but that's to be expected in that price range.


That's been my experience too. I've had a couple of students who had them and I've tried a couple at the local store and some are good, some less so, but even the bad ones are okay for the price. You should change the pick-ups when YOU think they should be changed - don't do it because someone else says so, do it because your ears (and pocketbook) say so.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i've a semi-hollow body bass that i LOVE! very skinny neck. great bass!
but yeah, you've got to play one before buying one as they all feel a little different. a lot of them came through the pawnshop i worked at some were nice and some were crap.


----------



## Ont5150 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just thought i would add my opinion, i just picked one up all in black with chrome hardware, i just got it tonight and i put new strings on it, and set it up the way i like it, usually i am very picky about my gear, but i am very happy with it and it sounds very bright and clean, i have played real LP's before and this is as close as it gets to the real thing.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

there's this one at my local guitar shop. freakin terrible.
But my buddy owns one. Plays like a dream.
Really hit or miss with these lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So I have to ask who is Jay Turser?


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> mostly b/c i can't find any info on what the stock pickups are...
> 
> i think mine looks great, feels great...no where near as heavy as an actual LP...but it sounds good...


Did you try taking the pickups out and looking on the back? I know its not always there but in the end, you said it sounds good. Why mess with it? I have a buddy who plays a JT gold top LP on stage. He like the neck but he wants one of my spare pickups.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am constantly impressed by Jay Tursers I play. The neck profiles on a lot of the models don't appeal to me, which is why I have always passed them by. I played one of their "Beatle" basses yesterday though at a local store and absolutely loved it. I have no extra cash for basses with all the guitar stuff I buy, but I wanted it.

One thing in common with all Jay Tursers I have played though... the worst tuners out of any budget imports I have played by far.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've only played a couple, but I liked the ones I did play. In high school a friend of mine had an LP with EMG's and a serpent inlay, it was pretty cool and felt identical to the Gibson I had at the time. I bought my little brother a JT flying V for his first guitar (he always plays mine LOL), and the neck and balance was great. It was heavy as lead though which bothered him, and the pots could have used replacing. One of my old students had a tele, I don't have any painful memories about it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've always found they're excellent guitars for the price range. Some people get hung up on names and prices when you should really just pick up the guitar and play it, if you like it that's all you need to know... assuming it's not a $14000 Alembic, then you need to like it a bit more hahaha.


----------



## linuxkid (May 4, 2009)

I just picked up two of them .. Vintage strat models ... there both incredible .. I replaced
bridges/pickups with Fender on both. For $119 bucks each they beat out any USA/MiM
strat I've played. They only weigh 7 lbs and ring like a bytch in heat )


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Jay Tursers are the only budget guitar line I really appreciate. I own a JT-2B Beatle Bass and until recently a JT-G2 (violin shaped 6 string, similar to Hofner 459). Both are instruments that I'd be happy to recommend. I've bought a couple of JMT-300 Strats on eBay, just to use as a build platform for partscasters. The tuners on the guitars are the only hardware where I've seen any compromises. I think the pickups are ceramics, bright but not bad. Necks on the Tursers are better executed than most entry-level instruments. If I had to go out and buy a cheapie to be my primary guitar, it would probably be a Turser Strat or Tele.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a Jay Turser from about the same period or a year or two prior. It's a Strat clone "Vintage series". I used it as the platform for a Partscaster - replaced the neck (Mighty Mite), pickups (Kinman noiseless) & wiring (Switchcraft), kept the body, hardware, pickguard, bridge & tuners. I blocked the bridge Eric Clapton style. The body is heavy , just like a Fender MIA Strat & is exactly the same shape & thickness, beautiful candy apple red. It's made of mahoganey (I scraped away some paint in the pickup cavity - wood is red just like Phillipine mahoganey).

Guitar sounds great _ I actually gig with it & leave my American Standard Strat at home!


----------

